# West Cliff Hall / Motor Museum - Ramsgate, JAN 2012



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 22, 2012)

I have had my eye on this place for a long time now (it is very close to home), so I am glad it has now become doable! It was pitch dark in most rooms in this place - it is all boarded up apart from the access point, and a door out onto a terrace! Not really any evidence left inside from this building's days as a concert hall or a museum. Despite this, it was a very enjoyable solo visit!

_History_

This fine building has been empty since closure of the Ramsgate Motor Museum in 2006. Formerly a theatre and concert hall, the building has hosted many top artists including The Rolling Stones. Originally dug out of chalk the hall opened in 1914 just two days before the outbreak of war. Apparently the hall, which has a 600 square metre terrace overlooking the ferry terminal and harbour, is the only cliff top hall left in the country.

Recently the hall has been identified for disposal by Thanet District Council, and was listed in an auction with a guide price of £200,000. The Isle of Thanet Gazette for July 30th 2010 reports that following intervention by the Mayor Councillor David Green, the building has been withdrawn from the auction pending the outcome of talks with actress Janet Fielding. Miss Fielding's vision includes a 250 seat theatre, 75 seat cinema, restaurant, offices, meeting rooms, gallery and shop. Miss Fielding hopes to raise in excess of £5,000,000 in grants to fund the project.

_Photographs_

I am not the best lightpainter, so some of these images aren't up to par - focusing the camera was fun! 







The roof of this building actually forms part of the promenade!











Found this under the entrance canopy.






Inside the entrance:











Main room - there was once a stage here! 
















On the terrace!
















And a self portrait...






Thanks for looking!​


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting, in all my summer holidays I spent in Ramsgate as a kid with my grandparents I never went in there. I heard it had flooded but by the looks of it its in pretty good shape.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 23, 2012)

I love the look of this building.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 23, 2012)

BahrainPete said:


> Thanks for posting, in all my summer holidays I spent in Ramsgate as a kid with my grandparents I never went in there. I heard it had flooded but by the looks of it its in pretty good shape.



In the main hall, there was a lot of damp - which is to be expected as large puddles usually form on the roof! I don't want to be there if that roof finally collapses!


----------

